# Dry lentils poison pigeon?



## J.Pigeon

Are dry beans poison to birds? There are mixed answers online. Has anybody ever had a bird die from dry beans? It's recommended that we don't feed them but a kit of grain mixes mention the high quality and protein.


----------



## Jay3

Dry beans are toxic. Lentils are safe. My birds love those and dry split peas.


----------



## Whytpigeon

J.Pigeon said:


> Are dry beans poison to birds? There are mixed answers online. Has anybody ever had a bird die from dry beans? It's recommended that we don't feed them but a kit of grain mixes mention the high quality and protein.


Grain legumes are grown for their seeds, which are used for human and animal consumption. Or production of oils, the grain legumes include beans,lentils,lupine,peas and peanuts. 

I think some of the beans that are larger can produce too much gas for a pigeons which gets trapped.


----------



## Jay3

No. Many beans contain a toxin which must be boiled to kill. Eating raw or dried can be very toxic to people, and even more so to a bird.
Lentils are not considered a bean.


----------



## Whytpigeon

Iam not so sure lentils are as safe as you have heard and repeat it. But I've never heard of a pigeon being sick from them either. 

Quote"Lentils contain hemagglutinin, if not cooked to eat, often cause dizziness, nausea, and vomiting. Always cook thoroughly when fried, so that this toxic substance at a high temperature denaturation inactivated before assured safe to eat.
Once can not eat too much, otherwise it will happen bloating, easy gas, unpleasant. Lentil seeds before cooking should be left to make up the full-fat beans a day in advance."


----------



## Jay3

Lentils are very safe. Many people use them for their birds.


----------



## c.hert

I am not sure they are safe either but I am working from ignorance here for I have never used them for any of my birds.. But I am suspicious of them and afraid to use....


----------



## Whytpigeon

I do not know many people who give lentils, actually no one. I have recommended them in feed being mixed by hand because of this site and never have heard of an issue of a bird getting sick from them. But the statements about them above is hard for me to ignore. I guess not so much for others. It's hard to perhaps learn that a thing recommended before is not as great as they thought. It's hard to let go of it. IMO, I think working with truly safe grains and seeds is pretty easy, even if you leave lentils out.


----------



## AynjewlFaycc

One source says mung beans are okay so I've been feeding mine that for a year now and they're fine  they have b12 too <3


----------



## mercedes15

Why take the risk on killing the bird, just buy normal feed for him.


----------

